# What are they hitting on right now?



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm heading out to the Chagrin tomorrow evening. Never had much success at catching steelhead. What are they biting on right now? I'm fishing with a spinning reel. Thinking of trying minnows, jig and wax worm, or spinners. Do beetle spins work for steelies? How about tube jigs? I'm mostly a smallmouth fisherman. Should I target the pools or riffles? Trying to narrow down my choices.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Also, if anyone wants to join me, send me a PM.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Can't go wrong with minnows, fer sure.
Otherwise, I'd fish just like you would for smallies.
Same things will work on the steelies.


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

bdawg said:


> What are they hitting on right now?
> .


Each other.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

LearningtoFly said:


> Each other.


haha well played.


Take multiple baits/lures with you. Never quite know what the flavor of the day is, however minnows are certainly a good starting place.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hopefully I can entice one of them away with my alluring lure!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with minnows. I'm a fly fisherman but they've been hitting my white zonkers (minnow imitation) consistently.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

LearningtoFly said:


> Each other.




Rol perfect!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, I struck out again. Fished from 4:00pm till dark and didn't get a bite except for 2 creek chubs that hit minnows. Found one spot just before dark that had some spawning steelies, but they weren't interested in my minnows. Tried spinners and vibes too. I give up for this year.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Where were you at? Iwas fishing between Chagrin & Miles. 
Everyone I talked to hasn't seen a thing! I saw one splash in a riffle
that might have been a trout moving through.
No one had caught anything. I saw one fly guy get a sucker.
Talked to one fellow that said he got one up that way* three weeks ago*
Ughs.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Was down at the V the other day and no action in the shallows there either.......however the deep pools are hitting, not much of a gravel guy anyway.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

We fished chagrin yesterday and found a lot of fish. Try fishing different types of water.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Phildo - Tried all types of water. 
Were you higher up on the Chagrin?
Just seems to me like the fish aren't coming up past Gates Mills.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

No I was in the middle section. Lots of chrome fish


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ahh. Maybe there are on their way up!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Steelhead can travel 7-10 miles a day........They should be past gates mills for sure....


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmmm. I fished the "mid" Chagrin from 5 until dark. There were *not* many obvious fish. I saw one group of spawners (which, not coincidently, were ~30 yards upstream from where BIgbassin07 is holding the buck in the East Side Chrome- 4/3 thread; that's the only area I've noticed many fish in that stretch this year), those were the only fish I saw. I checked several areas that usually have fish on the gravel and saw nada, zip, zilch. There are several long deep pools around there so without a submarine I can't say that there aren't lots of fish in the area but there sure still aren't many fish on the gravel around there.

I got :Sskunked:S but with my fly rod newbieness that means nothing regarding the numbers of fish in a given area.

I was surprised at the lack of activity considering the number of fish I saw in smaller streams last weekend. I imagine those small streams were a good bit warmer, especially last Sunday, than the Chagrin but still...

Maybe someone rebuilt the dam at Daniels and didn't tell us.!#


----------

